# Custom Settings - How do you configure your custom settings?



## JEAraman (Jul 1, 2012)

Curious as to what settings do everyone use.. C1 , C2 .. etc.


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm also interested in seeing what people do with these . I shoot M full time, but it's crossed my mind that i could configure C1 for indoor/low light, and C2 for outdoor sunlight or something like that... Any feedback?


----------



## ruuneos (Jul 1, 2012)

As 7D user I got in C1 film settings, C2 sport/action settings and C3 tripod settings
C1 - Manual mode, ISO D+ 250 and highlight tone priority enabled.
C2 - TV mode (250-2000), RAW, Auto/AF point extended and HBurst.
C3 - Manual mode, mirror lock.

Those are main settings, ofc I have some extra settings which ain't necessary to add this post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2012)

Many/most of the C.Fn settings also apply to the C# custom settings, and the 1-series has a lot of C.Fn's. But...the 1D X is the first 1-series to have the C# options. Some experimentation will be in order.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 1, 2012)

1D Mark IV:

Av Mode (set Aperture like normal), ISO Safety Shift Enable, Minimum Shutter speed = 1/500, Max Shutter speed = 1/8000, ISO = Auto


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

FWIW, my basic uses/settings are:

C1 - tripod/landscape: Av, f/8, ISO 100, evaluating metering, mirror lock up

C2 - portrait: Av, f/1.2 (so any lens mounted will be set to wide open), ISO 100, spot metering

C3 - BIF aka holy crap what's that?!?: M, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, Auto ISO (on 7D), evaluative metering

I chose those settings for C3 based on a mode dial - it's easy to spin until it stops when in a hurry. I have yet to decide how I'll do that on the 1D X, and I may replace C2 with a low light people shooting setting (Av, auto ISO, min shutter of 1/80 or 1/100 s).


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Many/most of the C.Fn settings also apply to the C# custom settings...



Make that '_All_ of the C.Fn settings...' 

Anything and everything saved to the C# custom settings is independent of what is set in any of the other modes -- as it should be.

----------------------------

Now that I have the 5D3 (arrived Friday), I wish I could program one of the buttons (like RATE) to toggle the VF Grid on or off. (Are you listening Canon?)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Many/most of the C.Fn settings also apply to the C# custom settings...
> ...



_All_ of them? So...that would include C.Fn III-8 on your 5DII, AF Microadjustment, right? Meaning, if you get a new lens, you need to go in and update that C.Fn for all your C# settings? Except....you don't, and that's certainly, 'as it should be,' in my opinion. I could go digging in the manual (IIRC there's a list of settings stored with C# modes), and possibly find others. But...AFMA is definitely not stored independently with regular and each C# mode, and that was the basis of my statement, "Many/most of the C.Fn settings..."


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Sorry, I thought I'd read that it was all, but AFMA does make sense to be universal (and the focusing screen). (I've never bothered with AFMA, so I didn't realize).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Sorry, I thought I'd read that it was all, but AFMA does make sense to be universal (and the focusing screen). (I've never bothered with AFMA, so I didn't realize).



Focusing screen - good point! 

OTOH, on the 5DIII I think AFMA is now a regular menu option, not a C.Fn, and no other focus screens are supported, so on that body it may, indeed, be the case that all C.Fn's are independently stored in the C# options.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 2, 2012)

What is this "C1," "C2," and "C3" of which you write?

<looks at camera>

Huh?

<looks again>

Oh...those. No clue. And what's this green thing on there, too? And -- hey! I've got a TV built into my camera! Who'd'a thunk? And a P? Is that for using the Shorty McForty? Can't be...I got the camera before they started selling it....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## rifz (Jul 2, 2012)

if you set C3 to high speed multi frame, AI servo, auto iso, etc.(spray & pray mode) then if something suddenly happens ie: seeing a famous person or a wild animal etc, then you can just rotate the dial as far as it goes and you are ready to shoot. 8)


----------



## ruuneos (Jul 2, 2012)

rifz said:


> if you set C3 to high speed multi frame, AI servo, auto iso, etc.(spray & pray mode) then if something suddenly happens ie: seeing a famous person or a wild animal etc, then you can just rotate the dial as far as it goes and you are ready to shoot. 8)


 That's the point of using custom settings and makes your life easier


----------

